# Trail of Tears, West Barnstable, MA - 7/29/08



## Greg (Jul 29, 2008)

Short ride today with my two brother-in-laws this morning. We did about 1.8 miles on the other side of the small route 149 lot. Similar terrain - rolling singletrack with a few easy rocky sections. A perfect introduction to MTB for two newbs. They seemed to enjoy it, but the ride ended poorly when we discovered someone ripped off a cradle and a stabilizer from my bike rack. A-holes!!!! :angry:

Anyway, Crankfire track is here:

http://www.crankfire.com/map/index.php?tid=192&t=441&w=0


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 29, 2008)

The cape!  Sweet.  If I can find the lodging, I'm headed up on the 8th or 9th for my Anniversary.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 29, 2008)

Bastards!

What kind of rack did you end up getting?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 29, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Bastards!
> 
> What kind of rack did you end up getting?



The kind that Sox fans like to steal.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 30, 2008)

Sucks that you had stuff stolen from your rack.  Some people are such a-holes! :angry:


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 30, 2008)

Great that you got out with your brothers in law.  Sux that you were ripped off.

Hope the bad vibe didn't outweigh your good ride.


----------



## severine (Jul 30, 2008)

That really sucks about the theft.   But great that you got out on your bike this week!  I'd love to be at the Cape right now....

Enjoy the rest of your vacation!


----------



## Greg (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, the larceny sucked, but the ride was still fun. I hope to get in one more ride this week out here. I want to try the Willow Street area in Yarmouth. Vaca is going great. Scored a sweet burn at the beach today despite SPF 15....


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 30, 2008)

Greg said:


> Scored a sweet burn at the beach today despite SPF 15....



You probably should of tripled the number being as white as you are.

Enjoy the rest of vaca and you rides exploring.


----------



## Swamp Dog (Jul 30, 2008)

head down RT 151 and check out the trails on the backside of Otis.  You'll see cars parked on the side of the road just before the on ramp to RT 28, that's where you pick up the trail.  It's a better ride than Yarmouth.  I hear Nickerson is ok too.

check out the message board on www.capecodcyclist.com and find someone who knows the area to ride with.  It's a good group and they have some decent rides.


----------

